

Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality - Mathnerd314
http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/

======
hga
I'm two chapters into this story and strangely enough, it appears to be an
appropriate submission to HN. Petunia ends up marrying a scientist (not that
he or she or all the relationships are perfect or even great), and a "
_rationalist!Harry enters the wizarding world armed with Enlightenment ideals
and the experimental spirit_ ".

And it's funny (ADDED: _very_ funny). A few too many slightly long digressions
on "rationality", but worth a look, I think.

------
memetichazard
The author is Eliezer Yudkowsky [<http://yudkowsky.net/other/fiction>], who
has also written other interesting fiction like the one about baby-eating
aliens (Three Worlds Collide).

